# Wellington



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Just checked it at 9:30 am 1/28/13. Still 3 inches clear. Water in the ice. Gonna hit it for a few hours before the warm weather destroys it. It may last but I'm not bankin on it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Fish all over the vex, 22fow. Tight lipped. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Been the story for 3 days out there. The infestation of yellow perch is also apparent. Drilled well over 60 holes, 90% of them had perch located on them. Shallow, deep and in between. Biggest caught 10" smallest caught about 4" in past years they would be isolated to certain areas, within the past 2-3 years they have been all over the lake. Another observation is the lack of weeds around the perimeter of the shoreline. Still good weed growth in the middle but about half of what we are used to out there. I fished the south shore, SE corner, the east bank, the drop, the channel. Fished the hump, and it's drop on the east and north of the hump. Fished the deep abyss north end, and tried to find isolated weed pockets. Caught maybe 20 in 2 1/2 days. No crappie, no bass, 1 bluegill, and the rest perch. The biggest perch hit a buckshot with a waxie.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

It's melting fast. Lot of water on the ice when I left and the wind is kicking. Add some rain and I don't think it will survive the warmup. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea same thing at wing foot. Ice is OK but melting fast. Lots of water laying on it


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Only reason I went, and I'm glad I did, is I may not have time to get out again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Fishingdude back in the 90ies it was like that you would pull 50 to 100 dink perch. You would get 3 to 4 keepers. It all goes in cycles. The crappie fishing has slowed down the last few years. They are still in there just not in huge shcools. I can remember when you still saw a walleye pulled out every now and then.....


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Only reason I went, and I'm glad I did, is I may not have time to get out again.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I may try tommrow morning should be OK till then but pushing it.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Check it close. I've got to get the kids up and moving but text me if its good. I'll join you for a bit. 440-864-0912


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

OK will do


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What were the conditions of the ice out there today hope you didn't take the ice water bath 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

joe01 said:


> Fishingdude back in the 90ies it was like that you would pull 50 to 100 dink perch. You would get 3 to 4 keepers. It all goes in cycles. The crappie fishing has slowed down the last few years. They are still in there just not in huge shcools. I can remember when you still saw a walleye pulled out every now and then.....


In the 80's we would catch good quality perch on perch spreaders around the north end. Some in the 10-12" range. also have caught a few waldo's from there on small jigheads and plastics. I got the cycle thing but my question is what is your opinion on the weed growth this year. I spoke with a gentleman there the other day who thought a chemical was put in to control the weeds. That is the third or fourth person that has told me this in the last 6 months. Again why or who put in chemicals? No docks, no houses, no property owners, and not an overgrown lake of weeds. Just a deep hole with good weed growth not hurting anything. Or maybe Im wrong. Personally I don't believe anything was dumped to control the weed growth. The weeds have never been so bad as to hurt access or what am I missing. Intake issues?!?!?!?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Definately no chemicals. It's a drinking water reservior. I think the weed issue has to do with a non-typical freeze/thaw cycle over the last few years. It had almost no ice last year and the weeds didn't die off the way they did and this past summer we had an over abundance of weeds which may have smothered the existing. Also didn't have the weeds along shore like we had a few years ago. That's just my opinion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Worm, I wouldn't say for sure they don't use chemicals there. I live on Lake Rockwell, which is Akron's drinking water. They had complaints years back on how the water smelled and tasted. Akron used to use a dreadger to clear out the weeds back in the 70's,80's and early 90's. Now they dump these chemicals in to kill the seaweed, it's more cost effective. It will also kill off the weakest fish. These chermicals cut the oxygen out of the water to a point where the vegitation dies. If the plants can't survive, what do you think is does to the fish? .................Mark


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

I have relatives that are wellington natives and an uncle that has fished wellington upground more than anyone i know... i do know he mentioned maybe 8-10 years ago someone dumped chemicals in there, but im not sure who or why... findlay state park had a similar situation and it still hasnt recovered...


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Findley state parks issue wasn't chemicals. It was grass carp. It was one of the first ones the state stocked. They thought they died over the winter but they didn't. The safe stocked it again and they stripped to lake bottom. Now for the good news. After the draw down, the maintenance guys hadn't seen any grass carp. Plus it was about time for them to die off as they were reaching the end of their projected life span. They were sterile tripliod (?) grass carp. Now it needs time to settle and for the weeds to get back started. If they dredge the channel at the camp area like they said they were going to do, it will help it clear. Learned this info from the naturalist. We were volunteers there for a few years and he and I went to school together. Also the Mai tenancies guy has been there for quite a few years. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

